# Curtains & Blinds



## Jules (Feb 21, 2021)

Do you have curtains or blinds in your bedroom to keep the room dark until you’re awake?  I hate being wakened early by bright lights, even if the one is solar.

The reason I thought of this is the magazines and TV shows where there are no curtains.

When I go to a hotel, I put a clothes peg in to prevent light from seeping in too early.  I actually avoid one hotel because it has California shutters.  If we end up there, I have to use an eye mask.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 21, 2021)

I live in an apartment and directly outside my bedroom window is a huge, powerful security light on a pole. The horizontal blinds (installed on every window) have no effect on the all-night-daylight this lamp gives off so I made some curtains. Not much help so I bought a set of "darkening curtains" but even those didn't darken the room enough, so on that one window I have the blinds, the darkening curtains and a duvet. It's not real pretty but I can sleep.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 21, 2021)

I wear a sleep mask.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GSO1D9O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

I also hate being woken by the light mornings, so I have white Venetian blinds, but on top of those I have a blackout roller blind.. you can't see the roller blind when it's rolled up, so it doesn't spoil the look of the Venetians  during the day .

People often make the mistake of buying darkening blinds or curtains, instead of _Blackout._.. be careful not to make that mistake...


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 21, 2021)

I have curtains and they do let in some light in the morning. I don't like it pitch black in the morning.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 21, 2021)

Blinds in the bedroom but curtains in some rooms. That rarely if ever get closed. I dislike darkness. Bright & cherry during the day and glimpses of stars @ night


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 21, 2021)

Boy, do we (hubby and myself) ever not fit the mold related to the norm.

Blinds throughout our home, all but a few are up, exposing uncovered windows day and night, and our bedroom is one of them. Neither hubby or I like feeling claustrophobic in a room completely shut off from all light, so open/exposed window sleeping for us.

Only time throughout the year I use the blinds in the home is at the height of summer when strong and direct sunlight flows in, and even then, blinds aren't lowered until early afternoon, and then once sunset happens, blinds are drawn-up again.


----------



## RnR (Feb 21, 2021)

I have dark shutters. Mine block out all light.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 21, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Blinds in the bedroom but curtains in some rooms. That rarely if ever get closed. I dislike darkness. Bright & cherry during the day and glimpses of stars @ night
> View attachment 151276


You and I are the rarities, Keesha.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 21, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You and I are the rarities, Keesha.


Honestly I hate curtains. We don’t really need them where we live and the new place has none. 
I don’t like complete darkness. I’d be banging into walls and dressers ....


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 21, 2021)

I have windows wide open for light/stars/moon
I have woods on three sides so no one can see in anyway.
I get up early. I like to see the sunrise.
When it is warmer out, I will have coffee outside watch the sun come up and listen to the birds.


----------



## Dana (Feb 21, 2021)

Dark shutters in the bedrooms and rest of the rooms, curtains and shutters in the sitting room, all window glass tinted.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm like Keesha.  Never liked curtains or drapes. I like things bright and open!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 21, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Honestly I hate curtains. We don’t really need them where we live and the new place has none.
> I don’t like complete darkness. I’d be banging into walls and dressers ....


I've never been a fan of curtains/drapes either.

My dream house plan would be open, with floor to ceiling glass throughout.

WALLS of glass!


----------



## Jules (Feb 21, 2021)

RnR said:


> I have dark shutters. Mine block out all light.


Although I’ve never seen these, it makes sense.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2021)

We have vertical blinds, though I'd prefer California shutters. I like seeing a bit of daylight coming in, so I can gauge the time in the morning.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 21, 2021)

I have partial shutters in my living room and dining room with valences. The master bedroom has full shutters but still lets the light in which the hubby doesn't mind.
My daughters room where I sleep because of snoring and my late night reading habits is like a cave. I bought darkening drapes, double the length of what I needed and hemmed them up to the rod. 
You can't see your hand in front of your face. I love it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2021)

I don't sleep in my bedroom anymore but have always had room horizontal darkening blinds in the bedrooms. I used to have heavy drapes in the living room but I'm not a fan of curtains and drapes. I have vertical blinds in my living room now because there's a patio door and it's just more convenient to slide them back when I want to go outside.

Although these modern houses with expansive windows are beautiful, I never understood not having blinds, drapes or something for privacy. The thought of anyone being able to walk by and look into my house at night creeps me out. I notice that people who do not use window dressings often live in ritzier neighborhoods. Some of the houses look like they cost a pretty penny so if opposed to blinds, curtains and drapes why not spring for two way glass or frost the windows with the touch of a button? I saw a house that had the feature in the bathroom on one of the home shows.
@Aunt Marg *Love* that bathroom but it would have to have one of the suggested features above for me to use it.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I'm like Keesha.  Never liked curtains or drapes. I like things bright and open!


Ditto!


----------



## MickaC (Feb 21, 2021)

I have all verticals in all rooms......all are PVCs.
Always open at nite.......except for the heat and sun in summer, then they are closed.
Had a darkening pull blind in my room, changed it to a vertical.
But.....
The west brightness causes a lot of light even with the dark verticals.
Think i will try and put on a darkening roller blind over the verticals.
I like my master, dark during the day.......verticals are open at nite.
.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 22, 2021)

I have blinds, but like most nurses, light doesn't bother us nor noise.  We are always dead tired at the end of our shifts and just sleep.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 22, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I live in an apartment and directly outside my bedroom window is a huge, powerful security light on a pole. The horizontal blinds (installed on every window) have no effect on the all-night-daylight this lamp gives off so I made some curtains. Not much help so I bought a set of "darkening curtains" but even those didn't darken the room enough, so on that one window I have the blinds, the darkening curtains and a duvet. It's not real pretty but I can sleep.


A lawn and leaf trash bag duct taped to the window. Who cares what it looks like from outside, no one is supposed to be looking in your bedroom window anyway.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 22, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> A lawn and leaf trash bag duct taped to the window. Who cares what it looks like from outside, no one is supposed to be looking in your bedroom window anyway.


My first idea was to put up some foil. We're not allowed to attach anything to the window glass because management says _they_ care how it looks from outside. I suspect they want to make sure police or other emergency people can peep in if needs be, and that's why we have the godawful vertical blinds instead of horizontal ones. (it's a high-crime area)


----------



## asp3 (Feb 22, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I've never been a fan of curtains/drapes either.
> 
> My dream house plan would be open, with floor to ceiling glass throughout.
> 
> WALLS of glass!


You'd love this house.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 22, 2021)

asp3 said:


> You'd love this house.
> 
> View attachment 151375
> 
> ...


OMG, do I ever!

I can't imagine being lulled to sleep with the sound of lashing washes with the fresh scent of a cool ocean breeze.

Thank you for thinking of me and posting this, Asp!


----------



## asp3 (Feb 22, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, do I ever!
> 
> I can't imagine being lulled to sleep with the sound of lashing washes with the fresh scent of a cool ocean breeze.
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me and posting this, Asp!



Unfortunately highway 1 lies between the ocean and the house, but it's largely obscured by the hill the house is on.  So the sound of the ocean isn't really available, but the view of the ocean is spectacular so one could put the ocean setting on a noise generator and still have the effect of the ocean.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 22, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Unfortunately highway 1 lies between the ocean and the house, but it's largely obscured by the hill the house is on.  So the sound of the ocean isn't really available, but the view of the ocean is spectacular so one could put the ocean setting on a noise generator and still have the effect of the ocean.


That is a shame about the ocean sound not being as prominent as one might be lead to believe, but quite right, the view is over the top soothing.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 22, 2021)

I do not care for venetian blinds. They are cheap and fall apart. I purchased room darkening insolated drapes and I have dark curtains under those. My home gets drafty no matter the season so, this helps my utility bills.


----------



## cookiei (Feb 23, 2021)

Initially I had only blinds.  Someone had lots of fabrics to give away and they were not ideal type to make clothes.  Because I know how to sew I turned them into this window treatments.  In the winter I open both blinds and drapes/curtains to let the sun in to warm the house.  In the summer I close both to keep the heat out.


----------



## Jules (Feb 23, 2021)

I have top down/bottom up blinds on all the main level windows.  Privacy is required when you live in the city, IMO.   I can lower them half way to control visibility and light.  Both bedrooms have black out drapes too.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 12, 2021)

I have three large windows in my studio apartment that have blinds on them which I close at night. But light still comes in at night and it is fine with me. Doesn't bother me at all. My curtains are sheers and I use them for adding color to my all white walls.


----------

